
Ask HN: Hacker tips for a good love life? - allthestars
I believe folks here on HN are mostly problem solvers and are data-driven and fact-driven and of course have their own drawer of heuristics accumulated from problem solving. I wonder what tips the folks on here might give based on their experience on handling their love life based on above mentioned qualities
======
gregjor
1\. The Pan flute will let you dance with the gods and make you irresistibly
sexy:

[http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/dancing.html](http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/dancing.html)

2\. Study the master of seduction and technique:

[http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/sextips/](http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/sextips/)

------
teh_g
Listen

